# Wish is on day 143!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah!! Not much longer now. :leap: :wahoo: :stars: She has had some clear/white mucus today. Is that her mucus plug? Our other doe lost her plug and it was white/cream. :scratch: 

I will get pictures on Tuesday(day 145)

Come on Wish!! Two painted girls!!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck! Hope all goes well and you get what you want. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: :kidred: :kidred: Painted.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 :wink: :hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Wish is on day 143!! *PICS**

Here are some pictures I took of Wish today. She is on day 144. Wish has been having some clear/grey/white mucus the last two days.  Her tailhead area is starting to really loosen up. Her ligs have gone and come back already too. They are pretty firm today though.

I trimmed her up some more. She doesn't mind her udder being messed with any more, so I was able to get around and on her udder very well.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah....baby girls soon...almost there! Wish is a pretty girl..hopefully she gives you some paints!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Jess. ) Here is a picture of her I took 9 months ago. I love Wish a lot and she should have some really nice kids. :leap:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

She is just beautiful.  ...I really like the look of the boer goats....just a little too big for me... :sigh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well the race is on will my girls go before Wish or will she beat them. Joy's day 150 is tomorrow and Sky's day 150 is Wednesday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We shall see. ) I'm bettin' your girls will go first though. )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....coming right along.... can't wait to see those :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well sky beat Wish but it wasn't good so I hope Wish does a lot better.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ya, I'm so sorry about Sky. ( I'm sure Joy will do lots better! 

Wish has been laying around a lot and grinding her teeth. She has also been stretching and her tailhead area loosened up quite a bit tonight. I can still feel her ligs, but the whole area is really loose. Her bag looks to be getting really full too….


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

YOU HAVE GOT ME SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!! COME ON...LETS SEE THOSE PAINTED BABY GIRLS!!!!!!
 :leap: :dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Day 146! :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :leap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Wish is looking/acting close!*

Wish has been stretching a lot tonight and has noticeably dropped!  Her ligs are completely gone and have been gone most of the day. Her udder also is close to strutted. :leap: I can't wait! I attached some pictures I took around 8 tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly for her, and cant' wait to hear about it and see pics of her kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, no babies yet.  I really didn't think she would go last night, but I sure didn't want to miss it so we checked on her a couple of times last night. 

Her tailhead area is SOOOO mushy. She has really dropped her kids into position too. She is still grinding her teeth, strething, and chewing and looking at her tummy a lot. She is also doing this weird other thing. She will poof out her stomach all of a sudden. From the end of her rib cage back. It looks a lot like a contraction, but it's not. Does anybody know what it is? 
:chin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting close...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, she didn't eat all her grain this morning and hasn't eaten any of her alfalfa. She has been laying down ALL morning and was pawing, getting up, laying down, getting up and laying down. 

Now, she is out eating grass. Her ligs are back ane she is acting like nothing ever happened! :GAAH: :sigh: Her tailhead area is still loose, but I can find her ligs easily. They are really stringy, but there. 

Has anybody ever had a doe go into labor with her ligs still feel-able? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some just don't fully "go" in the log department. So yes I had a doe who I could feel way down her logs. I find this normal because they are only really just loosening and I have long fingers so I can feel pretty far down


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Stacey. :wink: That makes me feel better. )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still no babies.  

Wish was SOOOOO uncomfortable last night!! Poor girl. Here are some pictures I took around 8pm. She wouldn't leave her tummy alone(scratching/itching) and was stretching a lot. She was also grinding her teeth really loud and pawing, laying down, getting up, laying down....

Today she has been out eating. She didn't finish her grain again this morning, but was eating hay like normal. Her sides still look sunken in, and her udder has gotten bigger today, but she is acting normal otherwise. 

Her poll smells EXTREMELY bucky. Girls, Wish, GIRLS!!!

Come on Wish!! 
:shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is contracting preparing to kid...it can take several hours and be on and off.... 

If she hasn't starting any pushing she isn't quite there yet....but it will be very soon..... 
she is looking posty .... :wink: 

Happy kidding...hope your sniffer is off..... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Really? That was at 8 last night. :chin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's very close, normally once I notice all those "pre labor" behaviors with my girls...the wait seems to be even longer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is having contractions!!!! Yeah!! I am so excited! :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very exciting! I hope all is/has gone well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish still hasn't kidded. ( She was having small contractions from around 7 to 10 last night. She was never pushing on any of them though. 

At about 9:15pm she had amber colored mucus. (at least what I think is amber) It was a tan-ish orange and about as long as my finger nail. 

Why would she not continue on in labor? :shrug: This is so frustrating! We have been checking on her every hour or two tonight. It is 3:30am right now. 

Out of the 4 years of having goats kid, not a single one of our does has ever had as many labor signs as Wish. Or had contractions and not gone into 2nd stage labor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you checked for a stuck kid?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope both Joy and Wish go today with an uneventful kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she isn't pushing... she might not be quite there...

You can wash up ...put on gloves and go in with 2 fingers to check to see if she is open and if a kid may be there..... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am sorry but Joy beat wish we now have a new little girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting Roger! I'm so glad Joy did good!

Wish has been having big contractions for about an hour, but than stopped 35 min ago. I guess I will check and see if I can feel a kid. I can sure see it kicking like crazy. It is back by her tailhead that I am seeing the really quick darty kicking. I can see kicking on her left side too. :chin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And no, she isn't pushing yet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It sounds like she is close I am thinking today is the day but I have been wrong.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still no contractions..... :hair:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I understand I had one doe back in January just like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her left side... is her rumen ...so that is what you are seeing on that side .... :wink: 

Doe's can contract off and on for many hours...... I know the frustration it gives.... :hug: :hair: :hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know the left side is her rumen, which is why I think it is weird to see kicking there. It wasn't her rumen moving, it was jabbing kicking by her tailhead. I can see it on both sides at the same time. Maybe it is like ripples and the kid is kicking on the right side, and the right side kicks are jiggling the left. ) 

I can stick my hand into her REALLY far behind her rib cage and bellow her loin. It is extremely loose and jiggly. Her left side is extremely loose as well. Does that mean anything? 

I tried to see if I could feel any kids, and I couldn't get very far.  Wish absolutley hated me touching her and I couldn't get very far in because she was jumping with such force my lovely assistant couldn't hold her still. She has dilated some though I know because I never hit a "wall". I could feel strait in for several inches. 

Her ligaments are somewhat firm again.


----------

